# Leave heat press down when on



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,

Been reading you guys like mad and now I have my first question. Again, no question is dumb but they surely seem it when asking, here goes:

I bought a Mighty Lite from Specialty Graphics (thank you for all the info here about these two). Tonight is the first night, when in between pressing shirts, do I raise the upper platen or leave it down? 

Also, I thought the Mighty Lite has a teflon coating. It doesn't look like it to me, but it may be a thin coat. Does anyone know off hand if this model comes with the teflon coating? I would think that I would still like the pad if this is coated. 

Ordered lots of ironall and iron dark from New Milford. Would I use iron dark for pink girl shirts?

Did I ask too many varied questions in one thread/category. Sorry, it took a month to learn how to post a thread, so the questions have been building up.

Thank you to anyone who can help me - I promise to pass the favor on if I'm ever knowledgeable enough...

Best regards,
Kelly


----------



## gemini (Aug 22, 2006)

How pink is pink? Is it a pastel pink or a hot pink? If you don't want to loose a shirt, buy 1/2 a yard of tshirt fabric from a fabric store and test it. And if it works, do what I do, _*sew*_ it on the tshirt and bump the price up for your newly created one-of-a-kind creation. And I would recommend getting the pad. Also, I have a Hix HT400D: 15"x15" so I don't know if you should raise the upper platen or leave it down. Hope this helps.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

decalconnection said:


> when in between pressing shirts, do I raise the upper platen or leave it down?
> 
> Best regards,
> Kelly


don't you need to raise it after pressing/printing the shirt? does it stay raised until you bring it down to press/print the next shirt ?

thats how it usually works.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear Gemini,

Thank you, what a great idea about the fabric!! I am afraid to lose a shirt, so that idea is great. All I will lose is the paper, and not if it comes out right! Sew it on. You just got the cylinders firing on ideas for that! Thank you for your answer.

The pink is not light pink, but it is not magenta. It's a dark "Barbie pink". I think I would use ironall dark, but I'm not sure on anything yet, so where better to ask than here.

When using ironall dark, would I use the sheet, assuming a sheet comes with the paper, and then the teflon sheet on top of that sheet. Uh-ohhh, here come the questions!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you, T-bot. The upper platen does raise and stay raised. I left it up afraid it would damage the rubber bottom. My husband closed it so it will stay warm. I turned it off and came to ask you guys. 

Oh, sorry, we left the power on and were getting the next shirts ready, he closed it while I worked. I thought to open it and leave it up between shirts with the power on until we were finished processing all the shirts. 

What should we do? Leave it closed while on and or leave it up while in between getting the next shirt lined up? 

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

i never leave it closed when the heat is on.

du-no, im scared something will over heat and blow up. So i leave it open to air out.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, that's what I thought, too. We ended up in a debate as the manual just doesn't say anything. We don't even know if we should heat it up for the first 15 minutes with it open or closed. (I like open, but he says closed so it gets and stays hot.) Without a manual, I thought we better ask you guys so we don't ruin the press. Do you pre-heat with the upper platen raised? 

I tried to remember Lou's video on iron all I watched a month or so ago, but can't remember what position his was in. 

Well, thanks for helping. Would you just let me know if you pre-heat open or closed? Thanks so much.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

decalconnection said:


> Well, thanks for helping. Would you just let me know if you pre-heat open or closed? Thanks so much.


pre-press means pressing the shirt for a short time to reomve the humidity from the shirt and to get-rid of those darn rinckles.

so yeah, you need to bring it down to pre-press. You can completely close it. But i usually dont, i just press it down and hold it there.

hummm, men.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! It's a good thing they're so darm cute (men, not heat presses!)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Good rule of thumb is when ever it is on and you are not pressing leave the platen raised, by leaving it down with the heat for a long period of time the heat can compress your pad from the pressure on it. hope this help settle your arguement hehe.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, it does, thank you, that should do it, with these posts, I should be able to convince him, except he won't be happy that once again, female intuition won out! Thanks so much. Have a great night.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

decalconnection said:


> Hi,
> 
> Been reading you guys like mad and now I have my first question. Again, no question is dumb but they surely seem it when asking, here goes:
> 
> ...


Hi!

Here's the site that will tell you all about your new Stahls' Mighty Press Lite (also tells about the coating):

Mighty Press 11 x 15 Lite Heat Press by Stahls Hotronix

AB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi there,

Thank you for the link, I appreciate it. After reading it, I see it says teflon coated heating element. I suppose that means the upper platen is teflon coated. Now I wonder if I need to use the teflon sheet on top of the transfer paper. 

I'll order a teflon pad from Imprintables as now I clearly see the rubber bottom is not teflon coated. 

Thank you so much for your time everyone, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

decalconnection said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for the link, I appreciate it. After reading it, I see it says teflon coated heating element. I suppose that means the upper platen is teflon coated. Now I wonder if I need to use the teflon sheet on top of the transfer paper.
> 
> ...


You're most welcome! Here's a thread about using Teflon sheets/covers:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t33003.html

AB


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Leave the press open or you may damage the lower platon pad.


----------

